
The Mp3 Experiment Seven - davewiner
http://improveverywhere.com/2010/10/12/the-mp3-experiment-seven/
======
dmvaldman
Wondering if anyone else here has participated in an improv everywhere skit.
They're pretty awesome if you live in NY! I've been in the MP3 Experiment 3
(central park) and 4 (Hudson River Park). 3 is still my favorite.

~~~
zck
I was at this one (MP3 experiment 7) as well as MP3 Experiment 5 (Battle for
Governor's Island), Cell Phone Symphony
(<http://improveverywhere.com/2006/02/18/cell-phone-symphony/>), and Camera
Flash Experiment ([http://improveverywhere.com/2008/05/29/the-camera-flash-
expe...](http://improveverywhere.com/2008/05/29/the-camera-flash-
experiment/)). They've all been quite fun.

~~~
dmvaldman
My friend was working at the Strand when they did the Cell Phone Symphony! Too
bad I don't live in NY anymore to experience all the craziness.

